# Average Distance in surfcasting?



## Danman

What is the average distance for us average surfcasters??.....using a decent spinning reel and a 10 or 12 foot rod on a light wind day at the beach using 4 to 5 ounce weight???


----------



## basstardo

With bait? Average caster is probably getting about 55-70 yards on the high end. The really good casters could be hitting anywhere from there up to 90-100 yards. The really elite casters can bomb a bait 100+ yards. Aren't many folks that can do that, but many who claim to.


----------



## junkmansj

11'4" Allstar 1418 Shimano 6500 loaded with 50# PP 6OZ short (6") leader with a 1" diam rubber ball being Bait ,Measured 82,81,84,87,92 YDS wind over right shoulder5-10mph?


----------



## Danman

*yes with bait*

Yes with bait and rig and a OTG cast (since I'm still fairly new to the surf casting)..I recently bought a oceanmaster 10000.


----------



## hokieboy

With some practice you could get close to 100 yards with a 12' rod and spinning reel. Go to the field a few times before you head to the beach and practice loading the rod. This will really help your distance and make you more confident when you get to the beach...


----------



## Kwesi W.

Im an average caster... And with my 10'6 St Croix Triumph and Tica reel I can get at least 100-115 mono... 130 (braid)with (small bait like Bloodworn)bait... I know there are guys on here that can beat that..


----------



## Danman

thanks hokieboy...I'll do that...loading the rod definitely needs some practice...... thanks kmw I think I will be quite satisified if I can hit close to 100 yards on the beach..I think I can cast 30 or maybe 40 yds in field practice now..(I know I'm not loading the rod properly and I am trying to improve my body swing..


----------



## Too Busy

9' el cheapo surf rod with spinning combo (Wal Mart).
I do about 50-60 yards without fear of destroying the rod. 4oz leak and a chunk of bunker or mullet.
I get the same distance with a 6' Okuma trolling combo. I'm not as worried about the rod shattering, so I can load it better.

One of these days I'll spend the cash for a decent surf rod, but right now I can't justify the additional cost because I don't get to fish that often.


----------



## cygnus-x1

Danman said:


> thanks hokieboy...I'll do that...loading the rod definitely needs some practice...... thanks kmw I think I will be quite satisified if I can hit close to 100 yards on the beach..I think I can cast 30 or maybe 40 yds in field practice now..(I know I'm not loading the rod properly and I am trying to improve my body swing..


Even when you do learn to cast out far do not cast ALL your rods as far as you can. You will outcast the fish more often than not. Many times the big Stripers are up against the shore 15-25 yards out.


----------



## mud

*Good advise*



cygnus-x1 said:


> Even when you do learn to cast out far do not cast ALL your rods as far as you can. You will outcast the fish more often than not. Many times the big Stripers are up against the shore 15-25 yards out.


This is correct from first hand knowledge. I was fishing grandview and casting out 80 yards or so. While waiting for a stike we were bait fishing and saw a 28 inch stripper swimming in the wash. So try to fish one long one half way and one close :fishing:


----------



## Led

Find where the fish are and keep casting to them :fishing:

No point in casting past them ...


----------



## cygnus-x1

Led said:


> Find where the fish are and keep casting to them :fishing:
> 
> No point in casting past them ...


Easier said than done my friend at least at the walkovers at AI. You can spread your baits all over the place and still may not even get a bite. But yes if you see or feel you know where they are then cast to them!


----------



## Kwesi W.

people love saying that if you punch your bait out there you'll cast over the fish... That may be true at times, but there are also times when the people that can cast respectable distances will be the only one catching.. So I saw practice your casting.. IF you need it it's always there..


----------



## jlentz

It is always better to have the ability to really cast your bait out there. Of course the fish can be in close and many times are, but being able to reach them when they are out past the sandbar can make the difference between getting skunked and a good day fishing. When bait fishing I will start with 3 rods, one long one short and one mid. That way you can find where the fish are and concentrate your efforts at that distance. 

John


----------



## fish bucket

gosh i wish i fished where the fish were only 15-25 yds out!many times to reach the fish i have to cast over 1st and sometimes 2nd sandbar which can be 100-150 yds out.
with the right set-up and a small bait,500' is very do-able.


----------



## eric

i can probably only cast tops, 80yd with sinker
and with bait. maybe 50-60


----------



## SALTSHAKER

*How Far*

I like to have one between the second and third wave, and one a little further out. As has been mentioned if you have the ability to put it over the b ar it is another club in the bag so to speak.


----------



## cygnus-x1

SALTSHAKER said:


> I like to have one between the second and third wave, and one a little further out. As has been mentioned if you have the ability to put it over the b ar it is another club in the bag so to speak.


I agree. It just seems that sometimes people get so caught up in casting a mile and forget to put some rods in close.


----------



## HellRhaY

on my average days, i can cast from florida to cuba.
on my best days, i can cast from florida to japan.

both on spinners.


----------



## fish bucket

wow,you're my new idol!


----------



## basstardo

HellRhaY said:


> on my average days, i can cast from florida to cuba.
> on my best days, i can cast from florida to japan.
> 
> both on spinners.


That's with a 6' rod of course.


----------



## Led

Learning to cast 800'+ sinker only and 700' with bait is one thing. 

But it will never make up for watercraft or local knowledge on any stretch of water. 

AI - I wil lfish it one day but at a 7,000+ mile round trip , it's best to know that the bite is on :fishing:


----------



## cygnus-x1

HellRhaY said:


> on my average days, i can cast from florida to cuba.


I see you must be trying to catch a box of 'cubans'


----------



## fyremanjef

as far as how far to cast it depends on where you are... If you are on a pier, you may be able to get away with a short cast. 

On the beach, depends about the bars. In MD the bars at AI are with in reach to most. on average less than 100 yards. Finding the spot to cast into is the key, as mentioned above. find a through, the area between two bars where big fish lie to ambush bait fish being swept out to the deeps. 

If you can get on about 100 yards you should be ok. So put on out far, one in close in one in the middle, until you find out where the fish are. then adjust your casts..

check around with some of the guys in your area, they might be up for a casting practice day that way you can see and perhaps get tips from others. 

Good Luck..

Jeff


----------



## Charkbait

fyremanjef said:


> On the beach, depends about the bars. In MD the bars at AI are with in reach to most.


I'd love to see these AI bars within reach...

on second thought they are a short paddle so I guess you're right.


----------



## squalus

I don't throw that kind of weight with spinning gear, but with my surfcasting gear, I'm tossing approximately 70-75 yards regularly. Longest so far was 92 yds. With 6 oz in a tennis ball.

I know this will get better with practice. Doing it in a field is one thing, but putting it out there in the water will be the proof of the pudding.


----------



## Kwesi W.

IF you ever make it to AI you let me know... You bring the fish&chips and I'll supply the AI (ORV) beach truck... deal?




Led said:


> Learning to cast 800'+ sinker only and 700' with bait is one thing.
> 
> But it will never make up for watercraft or local knowledge on any stretch of water.
> 
> AI - I wil lfish it one day but at a 7,000+ mile round trip , it's best to know that the bite is on :fishing:


----------



## Led

Take a pair of binoculars with you - you can see further and spot what others are doing


----------



## cygnus-x1

Led said:


> Take a pair of binoculars with you - you can see further and spot what others are doing


These are especially handy during the bikini season


----------



## Mullet Breath

Led said:


> Learning to cast 800'+ sinker only and 700' with bait is one thing.
> 
> But it will never make up for watercraft or local knowledge on any stretch of water.
> 
> AI - I wil lfish it one day but at a 7,000+ mile round trip , it's best to know that the bite is on :fishing:


Good point on the local knowledge. To add to that if you are either not able to or don't want to improve your reach past a certain point you should then focus on finding holes and structure that you can reach and fish. I know several old timers who can't get over the first bar anymore unless they wade, so they've adapted and fish different spots than they used to, or will wade if there's some support around and the bites really on. But I think a lot of times people skip that part of the spot selection equation, if YOU can't reach it or fish it properly no matter how pretty it is then it's like a pogo stick in quicksand, useless. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## Drumdum

Mullet Breath said:


> Good point on the local knowledge. To add to that if you are either not able to or don't want to improve your reach past a certain point you should then focus on finding holes and structure that you can reach and fish. I know several old timers who can't get over the first bar anymore unless they wade, so they've adapted and fish different spots than they used to, or will wade if there's some support around and the bites really on. But I think a lot of times people skip that part of the spot selection equation, if YOU can't reach it or fish it properly no matter how pretty it is then it's like a pogo stick in quicksand, useless. That's just my opinion though.


 JMHO,best post so far... I fish with many that cast 8nbait.. Have been for 30plus yrs,and hold my own.. Some, including myself, can hit the hundred yrd barrier,but on avg,cast with a decent bait and 8oz of lead are only around 80yrds tops... Many times fishing for drum and striper wind's in your face and it can be tough to reach 50yrds. IMO,many that can cast far "follow the pack" to catch fish... My son can only cast about 20yrds with 8nbait,30 on a good day.. He's only 10,but has caught his first decent striper out of the surf... Yes,I try to help him with his cast,but I mainly show him things to look for in the surf to find fish... I also show him as many ways to rig terminal tackle,and tie knots that can be trusted as well.. He's starting to pick that up as well as casting.. IMHO,that will serve him better in the long run...

Casting is just one of many tools in catching..jmo


----------



## Mullet Breath

Drumdum said:


> JMHO,best post so far... I fish with many that cast 8nbait.. Have been for 30plus yrs,and hold my own.. Some, including myself, can hit the hundred yrd barrier,but on avg,cast with a decent bait and 8oz of lead are only around 80yrds tops... Many times fishing for drum and striper wind's in your face and it can be tough to reach 50yrds. IMO,many that can cast far "follow the pack" to catch fish... My son can only cast about 20yrds with 8nbait,30 on a good day.. He's only 10,but has caught his first decent striper out of the surf... Yes,I try to help him with his cast,but I mainly show him things to look for in the surf to find fish... I also show him as many ways to rig terminal tackle,and tie knots that can be trusted as well.. He's starting to pick that up as well as casting.. IMHO,that will serve him better in the long run...
> 
> Casting is just one of many tools in catching..jmo


DD I've never fished with you or Tater personally, but have been beside you and not known it until recently. But from what I've read Tater is one lucky kid. My Grandpa taught me a lot of the basics, which have changed a ton(knots, rod lengths, line and such), but his health kept us from going much once I was old enough to drive and really fish hard. I've got two daughters and teaching them to fish really has opened my eyes. It gets you back to the basics, and makes you revisit the fundamentals. I'll see you in about a Month and a half somewhere near Vera Cruz, atleast with in site.


----------

